# German Haunt 2011



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I want to show you some pics and a walkthrough video from my 2011 Haunted House in Germany. It's called "Haus der Albträume" (translated "house of nightmares") So yeah, i hope you like it and i'm very excited for ur comments, cuz i never heard opinions about it from american people  if you ahve questions or something, jsut ask ! 

walktrough video 





pic's
http://www.homehaunter.de/galerie/thumbnails.php?album=13 (i hope it works, the photos are in the gallery of the german home haunter forum)

edit: OHHHH and i must explain something very important! the corridors from 3:58 to 5:01 are not decorated, because it was completely dark in there, so the people had to feel through these corridors . It was very scary for them because it was pitch black in there


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is pretty cool. We have an exchange student from Hamburg this year who told me that Germans don't get into Halloween like we do here in the states. I'll have to show her this video.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Sehr gut! You really used your space well, making the most of what appeared to be narrow passages, with a nice winding path. Did you get a lot of people to go through?


----------



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

she is right, but year for year more people celebrate it. Hauting is gettin more popular and there are a lot of people doing it. Of course not as much as in america


----------



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

MansionHaunter said:


> Sehr gut! You really used your space well, making the most of what appeared to be narrow passages, with a nice winding path. Did you get a lot of people to go through?


thank you  Well, i think it was ok. We had about 160 visitors, and a few kids who were to afraid for walking through. hm i was happy with it


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow - that is a lot of detail! I especially love the lathe-style walls with daylight leaking in to the dusty corridors!


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

I love it! creepy, I am very impressed with the details, it has the feel of a truly haunted home, and not so much of the--how much scary stuff can i cram into the space i have to work with---I like your take on Haunting, very different from American Haunting and very impressive.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Your English is great, and your haunt is pretty damn nice. I think a lot of Americans would love to have your haunt. Great job!


----------



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

I am honored to hear that from you guys ! you make me feel very proud, thank you !


----------



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

OHHHH and i must explain something very important! the corridors from 3:58 to 5:01 are not decorated, because it was completely dark in there, so the people had to feel through these corridors . It was very scary for them because it was pitch black in there


----------

